# CDR Writing Guide



## Vinhnguyenvan19781983 (Jul 26, 2013)

For those who are struggling with CDR. This is a good stuff for CDR preparation that I used last time. Thanks for sharing. (I don't remember who is author of this).
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

*Writing a CDR – Secrets of Success*
Preparing competency demonstration reports (CDRs) required by Engineers Australia for qualification assessment for engineers migrating to Australia baffles everyone.

People writing career episodes go into a state of mind-numbness at the seeming complexity of the task. They forget basic principles of report writing.

Let’s have a look at basic report writing.

*Report Writing 101*
The fundamentals of writing any report are:
*• understand the purpose of the report
• provide the reader with the information they want
• write in a language and style that the reader wants and will understand*

Here is how these basic principles apply to writing career episode reports for a CDR application.

*Purpose of the career episode reports*

The purpose of the episode reports in a CDR is to demonstrate to Engineers Australia you can apply you knowledge and skills at a level of a professional engineer, technologist or associate. The occupation you have nominated for immigration purposes

In Engineers Australia language – demonstrate your competencies.

*IT IS ABOUT*
Providing detail of what you have done to show the Engineers Australia assessors you have the competencies given in the elements and sub-elements for the discipline and level you are applying for recognition as. These competencies are listed in the Appendices of the Engineers Australia Migration Skills Handbook.

*IT IS NOT ABOUT:*
•	what the company you were employed by has done
•	the size and market position of your company
•	the technical details of the project or job you have done
•	how well you were respected or your status
•	your unsubstantiated claims of skills or knowledge

*Before you select a topic for a career episode and start writing, read and study in detail the Engineers Australia competencies.*

*Provide Engineers Australia the information they want*

Engineers Australia want details.
•	Details of *YOUR* thought processes and actions
•	Evidence of your actions and the results
•	Details related to the competencies
•	Details for all sub-elements of all elements of all competencies

It is not enough to say ” We overcame a number of problems” Provide details, such as. “After initial test of the prototype, the rate of response was outside the tolerances required in the design specification. I analysed the circuit design and could not identify a design error. I then devised a series of tests to identify the cause. The tests were selected to isolate the effects of the different input parameters and the operating environment. I identified that an input transducer was being affected by vibration. I researched catalogues and replaced the transducer with a more robust component. I redesigned the control circuitry to accommodate the characteristics of the new components. I retested the system and it worked within specification.( PE 2.1)

You must be able to relate every paragraph in you CDR to a competency element.
If you look at the competencies required in competency element PE 2.1 for professional engineers you will see there are four sub-elements To claim the element you need to give evidence of actions which tell of things you have done to meet every sub-element. In brief for PE 2.1 the sub-elements are about assessing assumptions, original analysis, multidisciplinary factors and relating cause and effects.

*Analyse each paragraph to be sure it provides the assessors with evidence of things you have done to demonstrate you have all the competency elements and sub-elements.*

*Write in the language and style that Engineers Australia want*

There is the English language, the Australian language, and Engineers Australia language. The Engineers Australian “dialect” for writing career episode reports is a prescriptive writing style. It has the following characteristics:

•	It is personal. The most frequently used word must be “I”
•	It is active. I planned, I calculated, I measured, I obtained feedback, I researched – I did it my way.
•	It is simple and clear
•	It is full of facts and detail – THERE SHOULD BE NO UNSUBSTANTIATED CLAIMS
•	Everything relates to engineering competencies

Many of your career episodes will be working as part of a team. That is fine. You need to demonstrate you can interact and provide leadership and obtain support in a team. Your episode must clearly write about what you did as part of the team. “I prepared the technical scope for the supply of a new heat exchanger…..”

What is an unsubstantiated claim ? It is simply a claim with no evidence: for example ” I developed a good working relationship with the production team.” You need to add evidence of the actions you took to develop this relationship to turn it from an assertion into evidence. This could be done by adding ”…..by providing written progress reports, holding weekly meetings, and getting their feedback on proposed design modifications.”

*With every sentence you write, ask this question – “Do these words tell Engineers Australia about something I have done personally; actions which show them I have applied part(s) of elements of a competency?”*

*Don’t tell Engineers Australia what you know or how clever you are, tell them what you have done. This provides proof you can apply your knowledge: you have the competencies they are looking for. Engineers Australia assess your knowledge and skills from what you have done.*


----------



## Black Eagle (Apr 12, 2013)

Thank you so very much for this explanation. It helped a lot! I am about to start writing career episodes myself and since I don't have an extensive experience in my field of academic qualification i.e. Electronics Engineering, I am pretty unprepared and worried about these lengthy and descriptive writings I am about to begin planning.

I have only worked for half an year at a technical support center for a Telecommunications company in a Broadband Carrier Division, which exactly doesn't correspond to Electronics, it is rather close to Telecommunication Engineering. Anyhow, I am thinking of pitching two career episodes on my undergrad projects and one from this professional experience.

Any suggestions or advice you can provide on this ?


Regards,
Shahwani


----------



## Alex Nesa Kumar (Oct 17, 2013)

Whether assessment outcome for non-accredited qualification is based on CDR we submit or the qualification titile.

Regards,
Alex


----------



## satyendra (Feb 13, 2014)

*need help to write career episode for Engineering Technologist*

Hi,
i am satyendra. i have total 5.5 yrs of exp.
Company 1= 2008 to 2009
Company 2 = 2009 to 2010
Company 3 = 2010 to till date
in my current company i have got to projects for engineering works.

based on aforsaid i have written 3 career episodes which include last two projects in my current company as career episode 1 and 2 and in career episode3 i have mnetioned details of my company2.

since in CDR only 3 career epsides required then can i show my frist company details?

i need your valuable guidance, so that i can finalize my CE.

Regards
Satyendra



Vinhnguyenvan19781983 said:


> For those who are struggling with CDR. This is a good stuff for CDR preparation that I used last time. Thanks for sharing. (I don't remember who is author of this).
> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> *Writing a CDR – Secrets of Success*
> ...


----------



## Amir9002 (Apr 5, 2014)

Vinhnguyenvan19781983 said:


> For those who are struggling with CDR. This is a good stuff for CDR preparation that I used last time. Thanks for sharing. (I don't remember who is author of this).
> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> *Writing a CDR – Secrets of Success*
> ...


Dear sir thanks for your useful information, how can I get PE 2.1 or the latest version


----------



## dragonfly21 (Aug 30, 2013)

Black Eagle said:


> Thank you so very much for this explanation. It helped a lot! I am about to start writing career episodes myself and since I don't have an extensive experience in my field of academic qualification i.e. Electronics Engineering, I am pretty unprepared and worried about these lengthy and descriptive writings I am about to begin planning.
> 
> I have only worked for half an year at a technical support center for a Telecommunications company in a Broadband Carrier Division, which exactly doesn't correspond to Electronics, it is rather close to Telecommunication Engineering. Anyhow, I am thinking of pitching two career episodes on my undergrad projects and one from this professional experience.
> 
> ...


Are you claiming points for work experience in electronics engineering? If not you can write all three episodes from your academic years, they wont hold it against you.


----------



## t4tarun (Aug 24, 2014)

*CDR sample for Telecommunication Engineer*

Hi,

Can someone please share sample for CDR for Telecommunication Engineer.

I am preparing to apply 

Thanks for help...


----------



## gbhanu2001 (Jul 28, 2014)

*CDR from academics*

I am a Mechanical Engineer with 4 years of work experience. I worked with an engineering consulting company and all the work I have done is guarded by intelectual propery and hence I dont have much information with me on the projects. Its been over 3 years since I left the company for my MBA.So with the limited information I retained in my head, I am unable to write convincing career episodes.

My Question is can I write all CDRs from my academic projects which I have a complete record. Will EA have any objection/dislike for not mentioning any Career Episode from my work experience? Please advice.


----------



## amber521 (Aug 31, 2015)

Hi
I done my b.tech in electronics and communication in 2013.Next year i just done small courses related to electronics.In 2014 i enrolled into M.B.A program which i am currently pursuing.
My question is will EA assess my bachelor positively.


----------



## taglitis (Mar 5, 2016)

Hi! I am looking for a cdr sample. Can somebody share it with me please? 

Thank you!


----------



## funshy (Apr 7, 2016)

gbhanu2001 said:


> I am a Mechanical Engineer with 4 years of work experience. I worked with an engineering consulting company and all the work I have done is guarded by intelectual propery and hence I dont have much information with me on the projects. Its been over 3 years since I left the company for my MBA.So with the limited information I retained in my head, I am unable to write convincing career episodes.
> 
> My Question is can I write all CDRs from my academic projects which I have a complete record. Will EA have any objection/dislike for not mentioning any Career Episode from my work experience? Please advice.


Hi,
Did you get an answer to this question? because i have the same question. Thanks


----------



## vhparekh (May 23, 2014)

Plz can any Indian share CDR & CPD reports after removing their personal details?

It would be of a great help.


----------



## chopranik (Mar 11, 2017)

*the author you were looking for*

It was likely Olivia Jackson, my google search got both of you as top results 

Here reply can be found on Quora


----------

